# Sometimes you feel like a nut



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Pecan season is nearly here and the trees around us are loaded with bounty. My wife loves to crack and freeze as many as she can get here hands on when we are fortunate enough to have a bumper crop every 4-5 years.

I had a little idea to throw something together to make the job a little easier for her and contain the mess. Now she can crack pecans and watch her soaps without shells going all over the place.  

Cheap and simple.... less than an hour to throw together (not "fine" WW by any means). Watch out though as I have had requests to make more from those she showed it to


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

or....what to do with an hour and a kreg jig ,


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha ha... nice ones bud, that's the way to use the old noodle... or Kreg jig  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I was wondering if you would show the rig,, now I will send a copy of it to the oldest in GA. and she can made one one ,, where did you get the main part  from a gun shop for loading shot gun shells   

By the way you said something about putting a apple in the window to keep the nasty little things away, can you tell me how to do that one more time please..

==============




Bob N said:


> Pecan season is nearly here and the trees around us are loaded with bounty. My wife loves to crack and freeze as many as she can get here hands on when we are fortunate enough to have a bumper crop every 4-5 years.
> 
> I had a little idea to throw something together to make the job a little easier for her and contain the mess. Now she can crack pecans and watch her soaps without shells going all over the place.
> 
> Cheap and simple.... less than an hour to throw together (not "fine" WW by any means). Watch out though as I have had requests to make more from those she showed it to


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

The device can be easily found on eBay or Amazon by doing a search on "Duke nut cracker". I believe they can be had on Amazon a little cheaper.

Memory is the first to go they say and I am no exception, I'll have to go find the name of that apple that keeps the spiders out of the shop. I know we do not have them around here, but are found in the northern part of the country. I'll get back with you on it if I can locate the the name of the darn thing.

Ah.... it finally came to me  It is called a "Hedge Apple"

Now if I could get my other parts to working that well


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Ah.... it finally came to me  It is called a "Hedge Apple"


I understand "Road apples" also do a good job.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> The device can be easily found on eBay or Amazon by doing a search on "Duke nut cracker". I believe they can be had on Amazon a little cheaper.
> 
> ...


Around here we call them Hedge Balls. Ugly things they are... and stinky I guess 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob
I got one on the way...

Now if I can just find some Hedge Apples 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Duke-Easy-Pecan...ryZ20651QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

=======================


Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> The device can be easily found on eBay or Amazon by doing a search on "Duke nut cracker". I believe they can be had on Amazon a little cheaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hurry and get them into the shops Bob before the season ends.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hedge Apples

Did just a bit of digging and came up with this now when I see one I will know what it is..   now I need to find a place to look for them...

"Today, the fruit is sometimes used to deter spiders, cockroaches, boxelder bugs, crickets, fleas, and other insects. 
An article posted by the Burke Museum in Washington State claims that this usage, in the case of spiders, has no evidence to support it.[2] Unfortunately the article cites no research or studies that test the hypothesis. However, hedge apple oil has been shown to effectively repel cockroaches (University of Iowa, 2004), and the fruit may indeed have an effect of repelling cockroaches and boxelder bugs."

Looks like this fruit would be a big hit back east with all the cockroaches a real gold mine for someone I wonder why someone has not jumped on this fruit .....or hang one in the dog house to keep the fleas off the dog..but maybe someone did with the flea collier for dogs.. and they may have used the oil from the fruit ...if I can't find the fruit I may pickup one of the flea colliers and cut it into parts and give that a try in the windows...to keep the spiders at bay.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedge_apple



==============





bobj3 said:


> Thanks Bob
> I got one on the way...
> 
> Now if I can just find some Hedge Apples
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

As ugly as that appple is, I can only assume it "scares" them away   

Eve never would have gotten near that thing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Yep, it sure is ugly but you know mother nature she gives things to fruit and other things to protect the real fruit inside, the beads on the outside of the apple maybe just to hold the oil ...to keep the bugs from eating the good part inside ...  did you read the part about the wood, that would be some great turning wood...for pens,etc.






Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> As ugly as that appple is, I can only assume it "scares" them away
> 
> Eve never would have gotten near that thing


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Yep, it sure is ugly but you know mother nature she gives things to fruit and other things to protect the real fruit inside, the beads on the outside of the apple maybe just to hold the oil ...to keep the bugs from eating the good part inside ...  did you read the part about the wood, that would be some great turning wood...for pens,etc.


Finally something I know as much or more about than most on here --
Cause they are exttremely common in my old stomping ground 
-- in fact - I had a treehouse in the one in my back yard when I was a kid.

It's also called the Horse Apple and you will find it largely in the South. Where the Bois d'Arc tree they are the fruit of is pronounced Bodark or Bodock. But they usually aren't called anything that nice.

Wander down any street in any small town in east Texas, Louisiana, Ms.
And listen to for the cussin' -- odds are it's a guy trying to keep the *(*&W%^E# things picked up out of his yard. One tree can drop dozens upon dozens in a season.
Trust me -- if you find anyone who has this tree in their yard - they will GLADLY give you all the 'apples' you want.

Back before playstations and computers took over the world of childhood - we used to play softball with them (well - more like batting practice) - or use them for target practice -- they splatter GOOD.

Like kudzu they were once promoted by the government for their quick growth and rapidly spreading roots -- good for helping secure fill dirt. Also good for making a windbreaks and hedge rows (hence the nickname hedge apple). It grows fast and makes a thick wall.

The wood was popular with the indians for war clubs -- it is hard as a rock.
So - yeah - I guess it would turn out some nice pens -- they would sure last.
In the rural south if you see fence posts that look like they have been there forever -- but you wonder how the guy ever sunk such a twisted thing in the ground -- they are probably bodock wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

We call things that come out of the south end of a horse "Horse Apples or Road Apples)  but I'm not a cowboy only a part time sod buster... 

but they don't get hard for a LONG time  I can tell you that for sure pilgrim.. 

=========


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> 
> We call things that come out of the south end of a horse "Horse Apples or Road Apples)  but I'm not a cowboy only a part time sod buster...
> 
> ...


Well - we weren't all that polite where I was raised 
-- we just called horse s__t - horse s__t 
Or if we wanted to sound uptown --- manure.

But - yep -- I'm familiar with that definition of horse apple. 

But at least in western Tennessee and north Mississippi -- that is also a common term for the fruit of the Bois d'Arc tree.
Actually -- that poor ugly fruit goes by a LOT of names depending on the part of the country. NONE of them meant as a compliment.

*OFF TOPIC SIDE NOTE:*
Lest I have accidentally misrepresented myself -
- While I have spent my share of time in the country -and know my way around plowed fields and tractors and woodstoves 
I lay _NO CLAIM_ to being a working cowboy.
I have great respect for those hard working men and women and would not want to take any false credit.

"Drugstore Cowboy" is actually a derogatory term referring to someone who is "all hat and no cattle" - someone who adopts the western manner of dress etc - without having lived the lifestyle. It was a label applied to me by a friend some time ago - partly in jest. Truth is -it fits me. I was just raised on Roy Rogers and Gene Autry - Marty Robbins - Tex Ritter.
I love all that the West stands for - so even though I have never worked a ranch -- have dressed this way all my life. Even if it means taking some deserved ribbing from _real_ cowboys along the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

Don't fotget the good Cowboys always had White hats Not black..yours is black in your Avatar  ,,, Gene and Roy had white ones I'm not to sure about Marty and Tex, but I think Tex had a black one on most of the time.. LOL 


===========




=========


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> 
> Don't fotget the good Cowboys always had White hats Not black..yours is black in your Avatar
> =========


And did I EVER claim to be good?? 

But since you mention it -- 
Actually the 'good guys wear white hats' was always more a figure of speech than a real rule --- even in the old movies -
Two very notable good guys who wore black hats were
Hopalong Cassidy and Lash Larue -- and dont forget Zorro.

Later there was Paladin, the Virginian, Adam Cartwright

You are right about Roy -- with the exception of a few early movie roles his hat was always ivory white with that distinctive double crease in the crown.
Gene usually wore white -- or at most camel. Same with Tex Ritter -- though you will find a few pictures of him in black.
Marty Robbins rarely wore a hat on stage --- he dressed to fit the era -
On album covers for his western ballad albums -- he is usually seen in black -

But -- yes -- my hat of choice since I was a kid has been black felt with a pinched crown. The one in the picture is a gift from a dear friend and my favorite. Messin with it could be hazardous to your health  
Summers you will find me wearing the same crown in either a white straw or a natural cream palm with black banding.
If I happen not to be dressed western -- Im probably in a brown fedora.

Yep == a LOT more than you wanted to know ---and absolutely nothing to do with woodworking --
Sorry -- LONG boring day here - and you made the mistake of touchin on one of my favorite topics


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cowboy

I take it all back you are like a Drugstore Cowboy drop a dime in the slot and hang on, it just starts coming out 

Have good one bud  I'm just having a good time with you cowboy 

===


===============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bj, ifin you want some, come over here to Ks, I'll give ya all ya want.  lol
Here, we call em "hedge apples", the wood burns hot in wood stoves, also dulls chain saw chains... fast. But, it has a very purty yellow color to the wood. And yes, they do keep the critters away from the house. Just need to make a small note... make sure you throw the old apple away after a yr, if you forget, well... trust me, you won't!!  lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ken

I take it they go bad in a year or so and smell bad ,,  smell like ? or do I want to know.. 

===


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bj....

Looks like you learned more about hedge apples and cowboys than you ever wanted to know   

Now, do you "feel like a nut"? LOL   

You just never know what we will come up with next around here, huh?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

LOL LOL Last week I could not recall the name and this week I now know what they look like,where to find them and what they can do,,,this is a great forum tons of info on just about anything.. 
I will need to get a new HD for my head if this keeps up  I keep getting a error message ( OVER Flow,OVER Flow , please defrag ) 

==============



Bob N said:


> Well Bj....
> 
> Looks like you learned more about hedge apples and cowboys than you ever wanted to know
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well Bj, I have to say, never really noticed a smell sort of say. But, when you realize where you left the last one, just imagine an orange that has been sitting out for a yr.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Cowboy
> . . .
> Have good one bud  I'm just having a good time with you cowboy ==============


And that's exactly how I took it-- or I wouldnt have felt free to ramble on so.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Well I got the one I order,,,(nut cracker) see below,,,,you know me I did a bit of rework on it ,,, I put a broom handle hanger on it ,drilled a hole or two to mount it inside the box,
I have a box of pecan nuts on the way from GA. I had some walnuts around and gave it a test run ,, works great .. but I didn't have it mounted in the box when I gave it a test run and the BOSS said ok bud you made a mess on the table CLEAN it up...so the box is a must to keep me out of the dog house.. LOL LOL 

I took a hard look at it and said I may just use it the shop to press things in place, like barrel hinges, threaded inserts,etc.  it's a neat tool....

Thanks again

P.S. still on the hunt for some hedge apples, the grand kids playing in the shop Sat.and one was playing with a small broom cleaning the floor and she pulled out a brown spider from under the work bench ,about 1/2" in dia. and that game was over real quick..   



==============





Bob N said:


> Pecan season is nearly here and the trees around us are loaded with bounty. My wife loves to crack and freeze as many as she can get here hands on when we are fortunate enough to have a bumper crop every 4-5 years.
> 
> I had a little idea to throw something together to make the job a little easier for her and contain the mess. Now she can crack pecans and watch her soaps without shells going all over the place.
> 
> Cheap and simple.... less than an hour to throw together (not "fine" WW by any means). Watch out though as I have had requests to make more from those she showed it to


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bj....

WOW! That is a nice modification. I may have to consider doing one like that. Looks like it would fit the larger hand better for sure. You are always so good at taking something to the next level of excellence.

We may have to go on a quest for that hedge apple before it is over. It has been a fasinating and educational subject. I'll bet the little one was doing some fast 2 step dancing when she pulled that spider out. I can't stand the things myself. You never know when you are going to put your hand in something and pull out one of those rascals.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks,, it's was so funny to see her drop the brush and run like it was a real big one LOL.
She is a real cute kid ,she is now 4 years old and loves to playing in the shop, her mom called me on Sun. and she said do you know what my kids are doing and I said no what ? they are watching RWS on the TV hahahahahahahahahahaha and I can't get them to stop ,the NYWS just came on and they are stuck in front of the TV hahahhaha LOL LOL ...and they will not let me change it to my show.... 


" hedge apple " Someone on the fourm said he had tons of them I guess I will need to find that post and ask him to send me some,, if the US Mail will take them.. 



===========


----------

